# Pornography - unable to reach your full potential



## Salino438 (Jan 26, 2022)

Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.

Before you close this tab in your web browser immediately, please allow me a chance to explain what this thread is about.

I am well aware that there is already a lot of information on this topic on various internet forums, blogs and video platforms, but despite everything I would like to share knowledge, if permitted, so that other people do not make the same mistakes as I did.

For all those who don't have the time, desire and/or interest to read the message in its entirety (which I fully understand), I will highlight the most important words and phrases.

*A few years ago, I became aware of a video on YouTube (to be exact, "The great porn experiment" by Gary Wilson at TED) that talked about the dangers of pornographic films and overstimulation associated with mental illness (mainly depression, anxiety, panic attacks, and obsessive-compulsive disorder).* Today there is a worldwide movement that is getting more attention every day.

Some of you may have already heard/read the term “NoFap”. A trend in which people consciously avoid self-pleasure and all pornographic content for several weeks, months, years or even for the rest of their lives.

There are countless positive as well as negative testimonials and experiments. *Increased testosterone levels, dominant, likeable voice, full, strong hair, bright eyes (prominent limbal ring), charisma, attractive to the opposite sex, pleasant body odor (pheromones), more fun and joy in life, motivation, energy*, and much more.

But as so often, there are two sides of the coin. For others, nothing has changed (a placebo effect at best), so who is telling the truth now?

Many people, especially in Western countries, have come into contact with sexual arousal as early as childhood and adolescence. In my generation there was no fast internet connection or smartphones, instead there were magazines with erotic content and nudity on some TV channels.

Especially during puberty it was completely normal (for us) to get to know your body. However, the problems started with the first computer. Adult movies were everywhere to watch/download (FTP, P2P, IRC).

*Someone who regularly consumes pornography needs more and more "artificial" stimulation (more hardcore, perversion, abnormal and extreme material) after a short time, because the body's dopamine receptors are exhausted. In addition, you lose large amounts of zinc, minerals and other nutrients through multiple ejaculations. The hormone prolactin is also released, which negatively affects testosterone production.

If the neurotransmitters (GABA, adrenaline, dopamine, serotonin, acetylcholine) are depleted (and they will be, no doubt about it), undesirable effects will occur over time. To name a few examples that are common: mood swings, exhaustion, emptiness, nervousness, hair loss, unattractiveness, weakness, no motivation to meet the opposite sex, etc.*

Unfortunately, this industry will never go away, because the operators behind such websites earn several millions every year and enjoy their lives in the most beautiful places. It's no secret that major providers of sports betting, casino games, adult entertainment, pornography (and more) are based in countries like Cyprus or Malta. Perfect places for corruption, anonymity and money laundering. 

As these people explore the beauty of this world, much of the working-class population becomes dependent and sick.

"We know what they want. They want more for themselves and less for everybody else." - George Carlin

Thank you very much for reading my message.

I would be really happy to read answers how you feel about this topic. Have you already had your own experiences and if so, what were the results?

God bless.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 17379 (Jan 26, 2022)

i literally do not even get boners anymore porn is not a problem for me


----------



## heightface (Jan 26, 2022)

Pornography is a coping mechanism for me. As a Muslim I had to stay away from fornication during my college years so when I could have easily had sex with 10s of girls I had to start isolating myself just so I don’t fornicate and commit a sin and hence masturbation became a common occurrence in my life. Hours everyday wasted. Still don’t know what I’m going do concerning the sex situation. It’s become more of an issue of not being in the same environment as other girls now more so than anything else, for me personally


----------



## Amexmaxx (Jan 26, 2022)

Water my nigga


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Jan 26, 2022)

Read it all. Not watching porn and not fapping won't make you more confident, more attractive or have a more "likeable voice" jfl. That's bullshit. Small temporarily changes of hormones won't make anything. By not watching porn you're just preventing inducing yourself ED. That's the only physical advantage of not watching porn.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 26, 2022)

heightface said:


> Pornography is a coping mechanism for me. As a Muslim I had to stay away from fornication during my college years so when I could have easily had sex with 10s of girls I had to start isolating myself just so I don’t fornicate and commit a sin and hence masturbation became a common occurrence in my life. Hours everyday wasted. Still don’t know what I’m going do concerning the sex situation. It’s become more of an issue of not being in the same environment as other girls now more so than anything else, for me personally


You did the right thing brother. Don't let degenerate people who commit zina tell you you are also sinning because you masturbate to porn. I have had legit Islamic retards tell me I commit zina with my eyes because I watch porn.


----------



## heightface (Jan 26, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You did the right thing brother. Don't let degenerate people who commit zina tell you you are also sinning because you masturbate to porn. I have had legit Islamic retards tell me I commit zina with my eyes because I watch porn.


I’m going to stop masturbating and watching porn. I’m old enough where I need to get married now


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 26, 2022)

chad faps 20 times a day


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 26, 2022)

heightface said:


> I’m going to stop masturbating and watching porn. I’m old enough where I need to get married now


Yes brother focus on getting married, that is the best option. Unfortunately I can't go down this route so I have to keep fapping and watching porn. Btw fapping as a single male is not haram, if you are Hanafi like me then it's not haram.


----------



## heightface (Jan 26, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Yes brother focus on getting married, that is the best option. Unfortunately I can't go down this route so I have to keep fapping and watching porn. Btw fapping as a single male is not haram, if you are Hanafi like me then it's not haram.


 I’m considering being a shia for the sex benefits I’m still Muslim at the end of the day just more lenient sex practices if you know you know


----------



## getra (Jan 26, 2022)

That explains why my prolactin levels were tested high


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jan 26, 2022)

bro science


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 26, 2022)

heightface said:


> I’m considering being a shia for the sex benefits I’m still Muslim at the end of the day just more lenient sex practices if you know you know


I know exactly what you mean bhai though the reality is that sunnis also have their version of that.. It used to be the only reason I disliked shia islam until I found out sunni islam has the same concept and I was like


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jan 26, 2022)

*NOFAP IS BULLSHIT BUT PORN IS LEGIT RUINING YOUR BRAIN. AND WITH THE EASY ACCESS TO PORN, YOU WILL END UP FAPPING TO PORN EVEN IF YOU REFRAIN FROM IT AT FIRST AND THEN YOU NEED TO HARDER STUFF EVERYTIME YOU DO IT AND FAP REGUALARLY LIKE ANY ADDICTED DRUG ADDICT.*


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 26, 2022)

IALREADYKNOWIMUGLY said:


> i literally do not even get boners anymore





IALREADYKNOWIMUGLY said:


> porn is not a problem for me


----------



## Yliaster (Jan 26, 2022)

Legit thread 💯


----------



## Salino438 (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you for all your honest and kind replies. It's really exciting for me to understand other opinions.


FastBananaCEO said:


> View attachment 1508838


I know few people are interested in reading long messages. For this reason, the most important has been highlighted.


heightface said:


> Pornography is a coping mechanism for me. As a Muslim I had to stay away from fornication during my college years so when I could have easily had sex with 10s of girls I had to start isolating myself just so I don’t fornicate and commit a sin and hence masturbation became a common occurrence in my life. Hours everyday wasted. Still don’t know what I’m going do concerning the sex situation. It’s become more of an issue of not being in the same environment as other girls now more so than anything else, for me personally


I appreciate your honest communication. In my circle of acquaintances and friends there are many men (mainly from countries like Morocco, Syria, Afghanistan, Iran and Turkey) with similar problems and challenges. In my opinion, the best thing, even if that's easier said than done in today's "modern" times, is to find a partner who is worth starting a family with. That's really important in life. By the age of 25 or even 30, most people are married and have children of their own. Friends from childhood and adolescence are moving away and have little to no time left, understandably. Not having a family at that age is hell on earth, literally. No amount of money in the world can make this situation any better, even if the young adults don't yet understand it.

All of these words come from someone like me who works in the care field with different nationalities and cultures and sees on a daily basis how loneliness destroys the human mind.


TioJohn said:


> Read it all. Not watching porn and not fapping won't make you more confident, more attractive or have a more "likeable voice" jfl. That's bullshit. Small temporarily changes of hormones won't make anything. By not watching porn you're just preventing inducing yourself ED. That's the only physical advantage of not watching porn.


Do you think that these are just placebo effects in people who have experienced positive changes in their lives through sexual abstinence?


----------



## Salino438 (Jan 29, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> chad faps 20 times a day


A so-called "Chad" does not require (daily) self-pleasure when there is a wide range of women interested in intimacy.


Enfant terrible said:


> bro science


May I ask what is wrong with my information?


----------



## Salino438 (Jan 30, 2022)

Good day.

First of all, thank you very much for all the interesting, informative and helpful replies. I deliberately waited a few days so that this topic would get as much attention as possible. It's really exciting to understand other opinions. My message was published on several Internet forums. Someone who doesn't believe in it received the following answer from me (maybe interesting for some of you):

I would like to comment on this if permitted.

Yes, as in all areas of life, there are people who do not need increasing stimulation even after a long period of pornographic content, but these people are an exception, not the rule.

Semen contains important nutrients and is not something that should be wasted on a regular basis. Especially not in the form of self-pleasure.

"Just eat healthy" - this sentence is simply wrong. All food (meat, pasteurized milk, eggs, fish) today is highly polluted and contaminated. Very few people have enough money to buy high-quality, organic products. In addition, the microbiome, especially in western civilization, is completely destroyed by agrochemicals and can hardly absorb any important nutrients. Furthermore, plant-based foods such as nuts, seeds, legumes and grains require preparation before they can be consumed (see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antinutrient).

It doesn't matter much if someone believes in the positive changes, the fact is without a doubt that this industry makes people dependent from childhood. Oversexualization (particularly among young adolescents) is not some ridiculous conspiracy by QAnon supporters (who believe overweight politicians with crooked yellow teeth in their mouths and hair loss belong to the so-called "elite") but sad reality.

A "moderate" consumption of erotic and/or pornographic content is wrong. Most men start at a young age and do it several times a day. All of these hormones, neurotransmitters and nutrients are *not* replaced.

Evidence is available on websites such as https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/, https://link.springer.com/, https://journals.sagepub.com/, https://www.yourbrainonporn.com/ (and many other sources). If you don't want to search yourself, I can send you exact hyperlinks.

The pornography industry is not dying out. About three months ago there was a documentary reporting on the owner(s) of a large platform.

Not surprisingly, the owners lived in Cyprus with a few million in the bank accounts every year. Self-proclaimed "businessmen" who have no problem making their own species dependent and sick from an early age. Absolutely disgusting.

There is no need to pay for such films or photos. The portals get rich from advertising and traffic. At the beginning of this worldwide pandemic, even free premium accounts were offered by the operators to attract new customers.

But I admit frankly and honestly, it would be great if this industry died. I have absolutely no respect for degenerate parasites that make other people sick.

American comedian George Carlin has spoken of big, wealthy businessmen controlling the general population. And yes, he was right about that. This includes the food industry and pornography.

In a natural environment (in the form of tribes), with no electronics and clothes (except for the private parts), you see your own people naked every day, yes, but they also didn't grow up (at a young age) with content like we did in the "modern" world.

The sexualization of children does not exist there. You can't compare "primitive" people's hormones and neurotransmitters to ours. Also, copulation and intimacy doesn't happen around every corner and every few minutes.

Last but not least:
It is quite possible for someone who has been abstinent for a long period of time to ejaculate while sleeping. This can have many causes. Continued hypersexual content in mind (triggered by pornography, spicy foods, eating too much in the evening, etc.).

Prostate cancer (related to sexual abstinence), a fairy tale to make young men believe that self-pleasure is perfectly normal and healthy. The same goes for "the industry is dying". That is why the owners behind such portals live in the most beautiful places in combination with money laundering (millions or even billions a year) and corruption. Meanwhile, the average person is heavily addicted, has no motivation to meet the opposite sex, and believes they can replace nutrients with foods loaded with agrochemicals.

Thank you for reading my message.


----------



## Salino438 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jan 31, 2022)

JFL at nofap cope. I moneymogg most people around me and watch porn couple times a week. Dumbest shit ever.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Jan 31, 2022)

Charisma is a fucking inherent skill that certain individuals posses no matter if they fap every day or once a year. You cant teach an aspie how to be charismatic even if you put a gun to his head. Also deeper voice and other geneticaly predispositioned shit you mentioned is just cope, no fap is not going to turn a balding high pitched voice shy incel into a full head of hair deep voiced dark triad slayer. Only thing it does it makes you horny and lowers your sexual inhibitions turning you into a sex crazed creepy stalker that touches his weenie in public when he sees a hot bitch. Random internet anecdotes of certain no fap users are just a placebo. You are determined mostly by your genetics, fapping wont change that


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jan 31, 2022)

Dnr even a molecule.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jan 31, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.
> 
> Before you close this tab in your web browser immediately, please allow me a chance to explain what this thread is about.
> 
> ...


that's a lot of words. ngl. fr. js.


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 26, 2022)

Brain Studies on Porn Users & Sex Addicts


Neuroscience-based commentaries & reviews and studies assessing the brain structure and functioning of Internet porn users & sex/porn addicts with CSBD




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 29, 2022)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7835260/ - *The majority of students reported accessing pornography through internet-related technologies. Additionally, 17.0, 20.4, and 13.5% of students reported severe or extremely severe levels of depression, anxiety and stress, respectively, with compulsive pornography use significantly affecting all three mental health parameters in both sexes.*

https://www.yourbrainonporn.com/reb...fidence-depression-anxiety-ocd-bipolar-worse/ - *Shyness and masturbation.* *Social anxiety improving after quitting porn.*


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18086 (Mar 31, 2022)

porn is all i have


----------



## spam_artist (Mar 31, 2022)

i still watch the same type of porn i watched when i was 15 (normal, vanilla porn with interracial/bbc porn being the most "extreme" preference)

never really bought into the claim that you ll need more and more extreme material over time

- rl


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 17, 2022)

There are no scientific studies that say porn is addictive, right?:









There are no scientific studies that say porn is addictive, right?


There are no scientific studies that say porn is addictive, right? Wrong! You can diagnose cybersex addiction in the ICD-11 with Compulsive Sexual Behaviour




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## 𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L (Apr 17, 2022)

how can porn be eradicated tbh?🤔


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 18, 2022)

𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L said:


> how can porn be eradicated tbh?🤔


There is a high probability that this industry will never die out because several million dollars are earned every year. The operators behind such websites will try everything to keep their business alive. Pornography is only part of the whole. There are also casino games, sports betting, adult entertainment and much more.

The best thing we can do about it is to refrain from using them or not consuming their "services".

Unfortunately, this is easier said than done, as many people grew up with it. Especially those who have difficulties in coming into contact with the opposite sex often use this "alternative". But to be honest, I can't blame anyone. Some people are born with skeletal or facial deformities and experience social exclusion, isolation, bullying and teasing on a daily basis. In such cases there are completely different problems in life, not only sexual content.


----------



## 𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L (Apr 18, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> There is a high probability that this industry will never die out because several million dollars are earned every year. The operators behind such websites will try everything to keep their business alive. Pornography is only part of the whole. There are also casino games, sports betting, adult entertainment and much more.
> 
> The best thing we can do about it is to refrain from using them or not consuming their "services".
> 
> Unfortunately, this is easier said than done, as many people grew up with it. Especially those who have difficulties in coming into contact with the opposite sex often use this "alternative". But to be honest, I can't blame anyone. Some people are born with skeletal or facial deformities and experience social exclusion, isolation, bullying and teasing on a daily basis. In such cases there are completely different problems in life, not only sexual content.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 18, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> * If the neurotransmitters (GABA, adrenaline, dopamine, serotonin, acetylcholine) are depleted (and they will be, no doubt about it), undesirable effects will occur over time. To name a few examples that are common: mood swings, exhaustion, emptiness, nervousness, hair loss, unattractiveness, weakness, no motivation to meet the opposite sex, etc.*



Yes, though I'd offer a more biological perspective if my mental state was as it was before.

Sexual addiction is often linked with ADHD.


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 21, 2022)

How porn addiction destroys your brain and why you must fix it IMMEDIATELY


[This is from a new website called “Advanced Habits.” We have reproduced the article here because it features a trigger image at the site.] The internet is no doubt the most popular medium for porn. It’s everywhere and it’s almost impossible to resist the temptation to rub one out. Especially...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Manchild (Apr 21, 2022)

I've watched more porn than I've done pretty much anything else and I never started watching weird/perverse shit


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 25, 2022)

Higher self-esteem, mental stability and empathy towards other people


Some changes: higher self-esteem, mental stability and empathy towards other people in general. Most importantly, however, the willpower to pursue long-term goals. Most of all, I really wanted a change. I hit my rock bottom before starting NoFap and because of that I always have a vivid...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 29, 2022)

Age 25 - My favorite benefit is my empathy for other people


These have been the most difficult and metamorphosing three months of my life, guys. There have been ups and downs, moments of extreme weakness, strength, self-loathing, radiating joy, crying myself to sleep, smiling myself awake, love, loss, sex, abstinence, missing out, indulging, moments of...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Apr 29, 2022)

No porn, no internet, no computer, no phone, no television for max mental gains


----------



## Salino438 (May 5, 2022)

Age 27 - Started to feel again, gained back my empathy, super hard erections


Nofap pretty much opened my eyes and showed me that PMO drained my energy. In fact nofap showed me a lot of more problems of my life. At least i see them now so i can work them out. It is still a way to go for me. What happened to me: confidence coming back [...]Read More... from Age 27 –...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 20 - Brain fog gone, conversation is smooth, eye contact solid


I’m a 20 year old male and this is my first time beeing at 45 days without PMO. My previous streak was at 33 I have been feeling a slight tingle and urge combined with my brain trying to trick me into PMO’ing the last couple of days. I’m at a crucial stage where I [...]Read More... from Age 20 –...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (May 13, 2022)

I was a 32 year old infant with the social skills of a nervous 13 year-old, and now I'm a man


I have actively turned down sex one time and a blowjob one time. No, women aren’t constantly throwing themselves over me, but there seems to be some sort of passion/lust cycle going on or maybe it’s semen retention cycles / wet dream because some days has been pretty crazy in terms of female...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 14, 2022)

7 days of NoFap and still feel like shit


----------



## Salino438 (Jun 3, 2022)

Age 23 - Far more social, easier to talk to girls, happier


Hey NoFap Community, I’ve finally reached 90 days. I don’t know how I did it, but I did it somehow, even through all of the hard times and immense periods of struggle and depression. Here goes… Started fapping when I was 12-13. I was born with cleft lip and was constantly made fun of at...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Is porn making my social anxiety/confidence/depression/anxiety/OCD/bipolar worse?


What sort evidence is there to answer the question 'Is porn making my social anxiety/confidence/depression/anxiety/OCD/bipolar worse?'




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jun 11, 2022)

Age 19 - The benefits of NoFap, including changing me from an introvert to an extrovert


I felt like putting together a summary of all the things that I noticed change throughout my streaks (and change back when I relapsed). Sleep- My sleep seems to dramatically increase in quality when I am on a streak, needing 8 hours to feel well slept and usually going on less without a problem...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## traveler (Jun 11, 2022)

mirin studies but men are addicted to porn


----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jun 11, 2022)

You can only do no fap and no porn successfully if you get laid semi frequently or have no sex drive


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 3, 2022)

Dopamine and Social Anxiety


This section highlights the science on dopamine/dopamine receptors and anxiety. One of the benefits that men experience as they reboot is remission of social anxiety. See – Was the Cowardly Lion Just Masturbating With Porn Too Much? Addiction affects dopamine and dopamine receptors altering our...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jul 3, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Age 27 - Started to feel again, gained back my empathy, super hard erections
> 
> 
> Nofap pretty much opened my eyes and showed me that PMO drained my energy. In fact nofap showed me a lot of more problems of my life. At least i see them now so i can work them out. It is still a way to go for me. What happened to me: confidence coming back [...]Read More... from Age 27 –...
> ...


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 6, 2022)

Dopamine & Depression


A range of research papers reveals that reward circuit dopamine is a major player in mood disorders including depression and social anxiety.




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 8, 2022)

Relevant Research and Articles About the Studies


Below this long intro are many sub-sections containing relevant studies. First we have lists of studies that provide support for the claims made by YBOP




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 8, 2022)

heightface said:


> Pornography is a coping mechanism for me. As a Muslim I had to stay away from fornication during my college years so when I could have easily had sex with 10s of girls I had to start isolating myself just so I don’t fornicate and commit a sin and hence masturbation became a common occurrence in my life. Hours everyday wasted. Still don’t know what I’m going do concerning the sex situation. It’s become more of an issue of not being in the same environment as other girls now more so than anything else, for me personally


Jfl imagine wasting the best years of life and youth as soon virgin 
Jfl at Muslims cope enjoy roastie pussy at 35 nigga


----------



## traveler (Jul 8, 2022)

porn is the way to get erectile dysfunction


----------



## Nesstor (Jul 8, 2022)

sorry bro didn't read but Chad faps 5 times a day due Hight T and easy gets fresh pussy


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 15, 2022)

Can porn use blunt my emotions?


Regular users who give up porn often report unexpected changes. They frequently remark they feel more emotion. This is often both welcome & unnerving.




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Can porn use affect memory and concentration?


"Better concentration," "no more brain fog," clearer thinking," and "improved memory" are a few of the most common benefits reported by those who reboot.




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 16, 2022)

My eyes look more alive now


Hello everyone, welcome to my long ass post fapstranauts This is my first post for NoFap. Today on Aug 4,2020 i completed 429 days of NoFap and i am really proud of it with just 3 or 4 relapses. I am 31 year old and i started fapping and watching porn when i was sixteen. [...]Read More... from...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 19 - Deeper voice, more energy, less social anxiety, easy to make eye contact, way more confidence


Well, it has been 101 days since I last fapped and 145 days since I intentionally viewed porn (thanks trolls). Now, I will start this off by saying that Nofap has not turned me into the stud who rakes in all of the girls. It has not made me a social machine. However, it has [...]Read More...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 23, 2022)

Age 20 - I'm now confident, charismatic, and enthusiastic about life. No more depression or anxiety


I really cannot believe I went from having to masturbate multiple times a day to going 180 days without masturbating once. Before Nofap I was a college dropout planning on going into the military because I had no other options. I was sad 100 percent of the time, I was never happy, I thought I...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













From internet pervert, lone loser, struggling with depression to meeting new women, earn 3x money and having passion for life.


I made it guys. 90 Days hard mode no PMO. From being a internet pervert, struggling with huge huge depression and severe suicidal thoughts, cheating girls on chats, feeling like a killer, lone loser without any communication skills and so afraid of everything now I’m meeting new women, earn 3x...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 23, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.
> 
> Before you close this tab in your web browser immediately, please allow me a chance to explain what this thread is about.
> 
> ...


There are positives but all of them are mental.

That's why I stopped reading right here:
*
A few years ago, I became aware of a video on YouTube (to be exact, "The great porn experiment" by Gary Wilson at TED) that talked about the dangers of pornographic films and overstimulation associated with mental illness (mainly depression, anxiety, panic attacks, and obsessive-compulsive disorder).* Today there is a worldwide movement that is getting more attention every day.


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 26, 2022)

Sense of meaninglessness and emptiness vanished completely. I've become more loving, feeling compassion all the time.


I have recently passed the 90 days mark. 90 days of hard mode; no porn, no masturbation, no orgasm. That was my first try and I had very difficult moments. Yet deeply centered, I managed to find a way every time. Here I will try my best to share with you what I have achieved, [...]Read More...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 31 - Lonely, couch dwelling, masturbating stoner


I started masturbating to fantasies around age 5, moved onto masturbating to fashion magazines by age 10, porn magazines at age 15 and high speed Internet around age 18. After getting high speed Internet I would generally masturbate 3-6 times a day with sessions consisting of 1-4 hours of...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 30, 2022)

Was suicidal...like a lot of other young adults, now depression-free


Suicide attempts among young adults between 21 and 34 have risen alarmingly. This is incredibly unnatural. I [was] suicidal for 5 years. There’s this emptiness inside where you just don’t care about the world anymore. You go through life like a zombie. Staying inside 24/7 and doing absolutely...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 21 - People treat me differently, have a lot of success with girls


Life is amazing. Too short to be lived by fapping. I’m not just alive anymore, I am living. I have found my identity and I wish you all can find yours. Cheers brothers. I’m 21. I just did [NoFap] ‘out of curiosity’ once for 7 days, and after I relapsed I could feel the difference. [...]Read...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## traveler (Jul 30, 2022)

porn addiction is legit


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 12, 2022)

Age 24 - It's unreal: how could a shut-in, depressed, suicidal, mad at the world porn addict become a lean, healthy, attractive, positive man?


That’s the best way to explain this feeling. As a male who was heavily addicted to pornography from the young age of 12 to 23. It seems like I missed out on so much. Looking back on those times hurts more than anything. Being a deeply depressed, constantly isolated shut in. I loved being...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 21 - From depressed and suicidal to new job and romantic interests


NoFap works like magic. I was never happier before in my whole life. I was a depressed, dumb and lonely bastard all my life. I was depressed and suicidal as long as I can remember of my life. Fapping comes hand in hand with all kinds of evil. My habit of reading is what kept [...]Read More...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 18, 2022)

Age 27 - HOCD, OCD, Anxiety.....gone


I suffered with HOCD for basically ten years of my life. It started when I was 17 (that was in 2001 before Google handed you everything on a silver platter). Having no idea what it was I quickly spiraled out of control and reached an extremely disparate time in my life. After 8 years of...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 32 - ED is cured, severe anxiety, fear & worries are all gone


It’s been almost 3 months (with 3 relapses) now. I wanted to wait for a while before writing the philosophical stuff that you are about to read. Why? because I didn’t want to jump to conclusions too fast. Now that I’ve earned a decent amount of time from my experience, I think I’m ready to...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Aladin (Aug 18, 2022)

4.... but she was not for hire...  @rightfulcel


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Aug 18, 2022)

Manchild said:


> I've watched more porn than I've done pretty much anything else and I never started watching weird/perverse shit


Not me. I've watched more real flesh in front of me, on top of me, ugh, behind me-but not in a gay way.


----------



## Manchild (Aug 18, 2022)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Not me. I've watched more real flesh in front of me, on top of me, ugh, behind me-but not in a gay way.


Mogger


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 25, 2022)

90 Days in 9 Years - A clear mind, stronger focus, increased social relationships, increased happiness, better understanding of myself


I started this challenge when I was just a young teen. It was just something to see if I could do at first, but I soon realized just how addicted I was. I’ve been trying to quit ever since, but as many of you know, it’s not so easy. Times get hard with frustrations, complications, [...]Read...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Social anxiety & depression greatly decreased, very confident, sharper focus, more motivation


I’ve experienced more things in the last 90 days than the last 4 years combined. I started fapping in grade 10 and it quickly became an escape behaviour from my OCD and depression. I was soon hooked and no matter how many times I said this was gunna be my last time, it never was. [...]Read...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 10, 2022)

Age 27 - 30 Days: WOW, I'm a different person


I would have never imagined that I would go 30 days without MO, let alone PMO…but here I am. At first it was really hard to avoid temptation but after getting about a week under my belt it got easier in a way. As each day goes by, it becomes easier to recognize the progress [...]Read More...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













I'm an entirely different person than the unattractive, fat perv who started NoFap over a year ago.


Well, here we are. I never thought I would ever make it this far, but look at me now. I guess I sorta get what people mean when they talk about their superpowers on here. I more jokingly call them that, but I get it. I feel more energetic, more focused, and a lot happier, [...]Read More... from...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 14, 2022)

Female attraction is a thing; you become so normal and approachable


I am posting experiences and learnings from my second streak (41 days currently). I have posted experiences from my previous streak before at: https://www.nofap.com/forum/index.php?threads/88-days-pmo-free-changes-noticed-restart.177582/ First of all I would like to get the obvious benefits out...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 20 - Girls can sense your energy when you are on a streak


Today I hit the 90-day mark. Long story short, NoFap has changed my life. I am writing this post to hopefully give back and encourage others. First, let’s start with where I was before NoFap, and then I will explain where I am now! Make sure to read the whole “Let’s talk about where I [...]Read...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 19, 2022)

Gym performance up, eye bags gone, more compliments


It’s finally happened, I’ve completed 90 days nofap. A recount of everything that’s happened during that time: Entered into Masters course for Applied Finance Read 12 books during that period, average page per book was 322 Started going to the gym on day one and couldn’t lift, squat or deadlift...




www.yourbrainonporn.com










More energy, feel happier, motivation way up, more respect


I wasn’t necessarily planning on doing one of these, but I feel obligated after learning much and being motivated by the other 90 Day-ers who came before me. I felt like I had to give back to my community. 🙂 Hopefully, if you’re just starting to experiment with Nofap, this will help reassure you...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 24, 2022)

I am generally full of energy, I am more alert, I radiate a certain something. I have a presence, I can look women in the eyes, perceive them as they are.


I know I’m still a little early, but I don’t have time to write as soon as I reach 200. First I want to tell you that it is hardest in the beginning and easier later, but this is not an excuse. NoFap is a path, you have to work on converting the positive energy [...]Read More... from I am...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 26 - Great self confidence, deeper voice, feeling of well being, attention from females, positive aura


I’ve made it to 90 days…Thanks to this forum and reddit nofap forum. My first target was 30 days http://www.nofap.org/forum/showthrea…light=bracelet Than i extended my Badge to 90 days. Now after achieving this i have extend it to 167 days (1st jan 2015) Motivational thought which helped me in...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 28, 2022)

Age 18 - Increased confidence & desire to socialize, far less social anxiety


Currently 18 and I’ve been fapping since I was 13. I was a daily fapper, and by 16 I was fapping 2-3 times a day on average. I had known about NoFap by then too, but I thought it was complete nonsense and that the community was just torturing itself for no reason whatsoever. In [...]Read More...




www.yourbrainonporn.com










Age 26 - Confidence restored, socializing with friends


I’ve been doing NoFap “Hard Mode” on and off for a number of years and I decided to really make a go of it during a moment of clarity earlier this year. I was fapping the night away and I thought to myself “What the fuck am I actually achieving here, I’m 26, time to [...]Read More... from Age 26...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 1, 2022)

Is my fetish porn-induced?


This page is for people who believe their porn-driven escalation to novel genres may be obscuring their earlier or innate sexual tastes.




www.yourbrainonporn.com










Age 27 - 250 days: porn induced fetishes disappeared


I don’t really like posting online, but since my early days and repeated failures, I understood that reading success stories was so effective: you have an urge, you read about someone’s great improvements and you want it to happen to you too. Here is mine, after a decade of overuse. I’ll keep it...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 15, 2022)

(L) Why teenagers’ obsession with porn is creating a generation of 20-year-old virgins. The Telegraph - UK. (2014)


An early fixation with pornography can damage teenagers’ lives for years to come, experts say Teenagers were ogling breasts long before the internet was created. But there are now so many images to be gawped at – many of them much more accessible than ever before – that graphic pornography is...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 27 - I went from depressed, hopeless virgin, to high self esteem, more productive, happier, having an overwhelming amount of sex


I’m 26 years old and in late October I began researching the affects of PMO and the brain. I realized my addictive behaviors that I developed from the age of around 10. These behaviors sunk me into a depression (that I didn’t know I was in!) feelings of isolation, feeling down on myself for...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 18, 2022)

'I'm 31 and a virgin because I'm addicted to porn' (BBC)


Jim is 31 and a recovering porn “addict” who says porn has stopped him functioning “normally”. He’s been telling Newsbeat about the devastating effect it’s had on him after he began searching for more explicit material online. “The internet gives you this private space that nobody knows about,”...




www.yourbrainonporn.com










Brain fog lifted, Social life improved, feel more like a real Human for the first time in life


Well guys, I’m happy to tell you all I hit the 90 days without PMO ever, longest streak and my second attempts on being a PMO addict myself for seven years. Well, today it is my birthday and that I achieved my goal of 90 days without PMO and will continue this path until forever. [...]Read...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 21, 2022)

Age 20 - Gained Fearlessness, Confidence, Self-Control, and Clarity of Sight


I am a 20 year old man, I have no interest for instant-gratification. I don’t look at porn and have great self-respect for myself. For my own personal reasons I decided to be abstinent till I’m married. Today I have completed 90 days of NoFap. In this report I will tell you about my history...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 23 - I feel like Bradley Cooper in the movie "Limitless"


You know in the movie Limitless where he takes the pill and great shit happens to him? Some similarities: Inspiration Motivation Clear, crisp, colorful vision Mentally and physically stronger Less feelings of weakness Depression is basically non existent But do feel more emotions Happier...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Nov 1, 2022)

Quitting porn? Prepare for more vibrant emotions (2013)


What does the post-porn emotional rebound look like? Guys who give up porn often report unexpected changes, such as improved sexual performance and satisfaction, increased confidence and desire to socialize, better concentration, more satisfying romantic relationships and so forth. Yet they also...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 29 - Increased overall happiness


August 29 – I’m a musician in my late twenties, and I have had a problems with my sex life ever since i can remember. Firstly, I have never had a real girlfriend, so you can also tell that I have not developed a healthy sexuality either. I have been masturbating more or less regularly [...]Read...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 1, 2022)

MostGLSlayer said:


> *NOFAP IS BULLSHIT BUT PORN IS LEGIT RUINING YOUR BRAIN. AND WITH THE EASY ACCESS TO PORN, YOU WILL END UP FAPPING TO PORN EVEN IF YOU REFRAIN FROM IT AT FIRST AND THEN YOU NEED TO HARDER STUFF EVERYTIME YOU DO IT AND FAP REGUALARLY LIKE ANY ADDICTED DRUG ADDICT.*


This is such a cope 
Hard stuff doesn’t even get me off 
I either watch solo porn or fap to my memory/imagination


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 1, 2022)

Deleted member 16984 said:


> No porn, no internet, no computer, no phone, no television for max mental gains



Legit

This makes u happier than trying to dopa chase = rabbit hole


----------



## Salino438 (Dec 18, 2022)

My brain fog is gone, Greater self-confidence, Less social anxiety, Interactions with women has shifted dramatically for a positive turn


I was going to write my motivation for why I wanted to do this streak and what prompted me but honestly I think people do not care. If you want to read all of that you can read my daily journal. Instead lets just get down to brass tax so that I do not waste [...]Read More... from My brain fog is...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Guys speak up about short-term changes other people notice


Currently on day 19 and visited my parents for dinner tonight (I see them every couple weeks or so). While eating and chatting it up with them, my dad made a comment saying that he has never seen me this present and in the moment before (i’m 29 years old). I looked him in the [...]Read More...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Dec 27, 2022)

Age 30s - Extreme porn, anti-social - Everything changed


DAY 90!! Happy Independence Day! No PMO, no relapse for at least 90 days. Don’t know what day this is being free of it, quit counting. Here is my success story. Honestly guys, the support on this forum has been unbelievable! Basically a group of strangers have given me positive reinforcement for...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 25 - Reduced social anxiety, Improved self-esteem, A lot more honest with everyone


Yep, 325. That’s exactly how many days I haven’t fapped in 2015. One word: Dedication. If you dedicate yourself to this idea and you stick with it sooner or later you are gonna make a breakthrough. My best days actually came in the past two months and you can be damn sure they were worth...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## Salino438 (Monday at 4:21 AM)

Age 38 - Insecurity, jealousy, resentment and anger: Porn was destroying my self-esteem and marriage. No more PE or hair-loss.


My brothers, it´s done. 90 days, no pornography, no masturbation! It´s been a hell of a ride, I’m trying this for almost 2 years now and I finally succeed it. I´m very happy. I learn much in this process and I’ll share with you on the next post my tips to an effective reboot. For [...]Read...




www.yourbrainonporn.com













Age 34 - I lost my depression, self doubts & social anxiety. I gained self esteem, motivation, & inner strength.


It happened, I passed a year of no porn. I want to share my experience, my way and my strategies with you all. Here is my old Journal. So, what happened in this Year? Over all it was an awesome year, my life changed 180°!!! I lost my depressions. I lost my self doubts. I [...]Read More... from...




www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------

